# feeling unreal the book (cover artwork)



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

eventually heres the artwork for the book,maybe when you are in your docs or shrinks office and they leave you alone you can save this as there desktop wallpaper... seriously though will this book make any kind of difference in understanding ?

b.t.w seems like us in the uk will have to wait until june 29th


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

FINALLY!!!!!

I was wondering if the cover art was holding the book up. It is impossible to put into words or pictures or anything.

It's on my desktop at the mo.

Sorry you Brits have to wait. I've had mine on back order for over a year!

Thanks JC
D


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

hi dreamer...

maybe you could do me a favour... you know those price comparison checks you can do , could you maybe do a check for this book in paperback and post up a link of the cheapest site

thanks

jc

by the way ... do you still hear from motherhen ?? ( i do miss that woman)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

jc said:


> ... seriously though will this book make any kind of difference in understanding ?


Yes, it will. I have told my shrink who has passed this on to others. He is a resident at U.ofM. neuropsychiatric hospital. He has a number of collegues who are fascinated by this.

This is the only book of its kind. The first on DP Disorder exclusively.

It is the beginning of getting the word out.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

jc said:


> hi dreamer...
> 
> maybe you could do me a favour... you know those price comparison checks you can do , could you maybe do a check for this book in paperback and post up a link of the cheapest site
> 
> ...


Dear JC,
I haven't gotten mine yet. I know it's $27.00 US Dollars. I have no clue if it will be out in paperback soon, unless it says so. That generally doesn't happen. If I see alternate ways of purchasing it I'll find out.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, no haven't heard from Motherhen in a while. I hope she's doing well. A lot of folk from the old gang have moved on. I may be able to dig up an old email. Don't think I have one anymore.
Yes, she's a fine old bird. 8)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive managed to do a price comparison check

http://www.bestbookdeal.com/book/compare/0195170229

thxs

jc


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I was going to say I saw it at the B&N website. Why does it say "in stock" when amazon.com says it isn't available until 3/31? :evil:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Speaking of books, my anthology of poetry is coming out this month. The cover looks like something you would find in a Chrisitan book shop - a Unicorn standing under a waterfall, and the title is even more cringe-worthy; "Body and Soul"

Regardless, get yourself out there and buy it and wallow in my misery.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

seems strange that your not making the sole creative decisions for your own books


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i worked out the price to have the book shipped from the barnes and noble website

pre order = 7$
delivery = 6$
book = 22$

so in uk pounds thats about 20 ? which isnt much more than amazon uk will charge, and the book comes out earlier in the us


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I had no choice in the matter JC. It is an anthology of poetry, not just mine. Anyway, buy it, or I'll burn your house down.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I had no choice in the matter JC. It is an anthology of poetry, not just mine. Anyway, buy it, or I'll burn your house down.


ahh i see

oh and its a flat (viewing on wednesday) and you have no excuse to not get your arse down sometime and visit


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Lovely art for the cover.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive just had an email from barnes and noble telling me the book is delayed........... is this gonna ever come out ? im now starting to wonder


----------

